
Jury nullification is not a crime, Denver - taivare
http://www.denverpost.com/editorials/ci_28662070/jury-nullification-is-not-crime-denver/mobile-web
======
zer00eyz
I think that jury nullification is one of the "hacks" that makes the USA
amazing.

It is not only the juror's right, but his duty, to find the verdict according
to his own best understanding, judgment and conscience, though in direct
opposition to the directions of the court.-- John Adams

Hell our founding fathers thought this was a good thing. Its the people
expressing their will inspire of the behavior of the republic. The first
amendment pretty much trumps everything, and it is a justices obligation to
uphold that, inspite of the diminishment of their power that results.

------
thaumasiotes
Judges and prosecutors try hard to avoid having jurors who know what
nullification is.

I wonder how that could be done in this case. ;D

